# Levalbuterol HCL - help with J-code



## Kisalyn (Jan 7, 2014)

Hello Forum,

I have a patient who was given levalbuterol HCL (Xopenex) and need some help with determining the correct J-code to bill.

The packaging shows this:

Levalbuterol HCL
Inhalation Solution
1.25mg/3ml

Each unit-does vial contains 1.25 mg of levalbuterol provided as the hydrochloride salt in an aqueous solution containing sodium chloride and sulfuric acid to adjust the pH of the solution to 4.0.

The J-codes I have are:

J7614 Levalbuterol, inhalation solution, FDA-approved final product, noncompounded, administered through DME, unit dose, 0.5 mg
J7615 Levalbuterol, inhalation solution, compounded product, administered through DME, unit dose, 0.5 mg
J7612 Levalbuterol, inhalation solution, FDA-approved final product, noncompounded, administered through DME, concentrated form, 0.5 mg
J7607 Levalbuterol, inhalation solution, compounded product, administered through DME, concentrated form, 0.5 mg

The package doesn't say anything about FDA approved or whether the medication is compounded or not.

Any assistance appreciated!


----------



## Kisalyn (Jan 14, 2014)

Received input from another forum and I am going with the J7614.


----------

